# Minnesota/Wisconsin breeders



## bud217 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have been looking around for a gsd for awhile now. I'm still in the research phase. I would like input on a couple if the breeders. One is katzel kennel, sable rock, vomhaus miller, and von der stadtrand. Please let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Are you looking for workingline, showline, or American showline?


----------



## bud217 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm looking for something German. I don't really know what type exactly..but I do want a strong nerved, intelligent, family dog, that that still had a good drive.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

There is a lot of difference between the German working lines and show lines. I have met a Katzel dog and he is really nice. Very beautiful. 

I have a dog from Kelby in Wisconsin. I really like her. She has some mild allergies, but overall is very healthy. She doesn't have much drive, but is an awesome dog with the kids. She is also my running buddy.
Kelby German Shepherds

I almost got a puppy from Gildaf in Wisconsin. The only reason I didn't was because I found a breeder closer. There are a lot of people that would recommend this breeder. 
- Home

I have a 5 month old puppy from Staatsmacht, which is just north of the cities. I really like him. Good with kids, but also good drives. The breeder also does training. They are very honest and helpful. I highly recommend them if you decide you want a working line Shepherd. 
Staatsmacht Kennel, one of the top working lines kennel in the world

Good luck in your search!


----------



## bud217 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for you input. Anyone else have any? For what I am looking for in a dog, should I be looking at working or show lines? thanks


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

You can find good nerved, well balanced dogs in both lines, you just need to make sure that you find a good breeder. Show lines tend to be mellower. I have had 5 GSDs in my life. Two of them were working lines. The working lines were both ball crazy and wanted to play tug a lot. As long as they were exercised plenty, they were quite happy. The show lines that I have had were as willing to go all day, but didn't seem to require it as much. If they went a day or two without getting all the energy out, they weren't driving me crazy. This is all my own personal experiences though and every dog is different no matter what lines it comes from. 

All have been equally good family dogs and great with kids, but they all require lots of socialization and training. 

There are lots of people on here with a lot more experience than me and will probably have some great advice for you.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I know this breeder......very nice dogs & and a nice person too.
If you decide on a WL dog, and in the Wisconsin area....give her a call.
www.gildafk9s.com


----------



## bud217 (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone else have info on katzel dogs. I have an appointment to look at there kennel


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I was also going to go with a Gildaf puppy, but decided I wasn't ready to make a committment until I was sure one of her pups was what I was looking for. Melinda at Gildaf is a very easy person to talk to and has always been more than willing to answer any and all questions I threw at her. There are several board members here that know her and/or have dogs from her kennel.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I just took a look at Katzel kennels. Do they title their dogs in IPO or other avenues to demonstrate working ability? Do any of their breeding dogs have V or above ratings? I see one breeding female with a VP and no working title. Another female with a SG and CGC with a dual-sired litter coming up (why 2 sires?). You mentioned "german", but this breeder seems active in AKC so I would ask them what is their goal in producing? What are they breeding for (AKC conformation, SV, working etc)?


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

I have known Melinda (vom Gildaf) for 4 years now. I bought a pup from her "B" litter back in 2008. I have nothing but great things to say about her and what she produces. I highly recommend her if your looking for a Working Line GSD.

I'm also planning on getting a second pup from her sometime next year.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Ohhhh I like those Gildaf dogs; they are gorgeous. I just visited the website, seems like a very good breeder to me. Maybe my next pup will be from there??


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

meldleistikow said:


> I have a 5 month old puppy from Staatsmacht, which is just north of the cities. I really like him. Good with kids, but also good drives. The breeder also does training. They are very honest and helpful. I highly recommend them if you decide you want a working line Shepherd.
> Staatsmacht Kennel, one of the top working lines kennel in the world
> 
> Good luck in your search!


:thumbup: I'll second that.


----------

